
Turn your camera on for remote meetings - mcrittenden
https://critter.blog/2020/08/05/turn-your-camera-on-for-remote-meetings/
======
mikece
Since starting working from home I rarely do this because my camera is on the
laptop which is 45 degrees to my left and whether a meeting or a collaboration
call I'm looking at my main screens... so what people see is my left ear more
than anything else. Heck, if I'm looking _at_ the camera there's no way I'm
actually doing work.

And yet I cannot argue with the points the author is making so I guess I'll
turn on my camera for meetings. Thank you for posting this, mcrittenden!

